# boykin names



## Ruger GSP

I need a good name for a male boykin pup. I want a hunting name, and it cant be sprig, although I think it would be cool. A friend of mine already named his lab sprig. It also has to be a macho name, because my buddy thinks the boykins have a perm for a hair-do.


----------



## robertyb

Just call him Fetcher.  

He will retrieve.


----------



## bkl021475

I like one syllable names,I like to send mine on retrieves by saying their name so it seems easier to me to use one syllable names, sprig is cool. How bout Buck, Jack, or something like that?


----------



## bkl021475

Ruger GSP said:


> I need a good name for a male boykin pup. I want a hunting name, and it cant be sprig, although I think it would be cool. A friend of mine already named his lab sprig. It also has to be a macho name, because my buddy thinks the boykins have a perm for a hair-do.



Teach him to outdo his lab, then ask him how the perm looks!

JK, I love labs too!


----------



## Boondocks

Name him Savage or Winchester.


----------



## QTurn

I'm kind with bkl on the one syllable name.  (Even though my Boykin's name is Buddy)  Knew a guy once who named his lab Rope.  Thought that was pretty cool....


----------



## Tag-a-long

Boondocks said:


> Name him Savage or Winchester.



Not a bad idea ...  you could build the registered name around Winchester and call him Ches if you want to stick to one syllable.


----------



## Ruger GSP

bkl021475 said:


> Teach him to outdo his lab, then ask him how the perm looks!
> 
> JK, I love labs too!


 thats awsome, we go on and on about it all the time, I like the ideas so far keep them coming.


----------



## Ruger GSP

I like gunner and drake, but they might be too common


----------



## shea900

coop.


----------



## pasinthrough

How 'bout doc, bear, bo...


----------



## bobman

I call mine Fuzzy, his real name is Jake....Fuzzy is macho enough for him


----------



## robertyb

You could take a name off this forum and name him after a person who is almost a legend.

Woody


----------



## mlandrum

Since he' gonna be in the marsh and swamps call him.     "RADAR"


----------



## chairgunner

gator bait?


----------



## waterdogs

boomer,spook,ozzy,boz,amos,willis, snook.coosh,lynch,flint,murdock,cosmo,sammy,stroker,tuff,stormy,layla,splash,zappa,swish,hebert,tex,river,goose,jinks,juke.... these are a few of the names I keep in my book just in case I ever have another dog.


----------



## quackwacker

dog


----------



## ghill4

Duke, Buckshot, Ruger, Camo, etc...


----------



## holton27596

rebel


----------



## LKennamer

*Kona*

named mine after my favorite coffee, since she's kinda the same color.  Maybe too 'girly' for a male dog?  I won't tell you the other 2 parts of her registered name in deference to the non-Auburn members of the forum, but the first letters are 'W' and 'E'!


----------



## fullsizeyota_88

Just throwin one out there, We got a little one named TIMBER.


----------



## ps329

had a friend that named theirs, Dee O Gee


----------



## rip2k3

My Brittany Spaniel is a very energetic hunter. His name is "Jake" and he does water retrieve. He also enjoys off shore fishing. I have had him 30 miles offshore dolphin fishing. He wanted to inspect each fish going in the cooler.


----------



## fatboy84

Ruger GSP said:


> I like gunner and drake, but they might be too common



Drake is what I was thinking of naming my next male.


A guy I know has a lab named Ruger.


----------



## DUhollywood1

pumkin, cupcake, fluffy.....just a few that came to mind


----------



## msjjd

*Names*

Max, Zeke, Skidder,Bear,Rocket(Rock),Sam,Skip,Tank,


----------



## Jake62

I always wanted to name a male now short for bocephus lol.


----------



## Jake62

tthat was supposed to say boe my phone spell checked it


----------



## PintailM2

My Boykin (my Avatar) is named Bear, he the only Boykin I've seen with an underbite and His teeth show all the time so Bear suits him. Plus he's a Bear when it comes to retrieving. I also like Deek, and thought about Coot or Drake for my next Boykin.


----------



## duckhunterswife

PintailM2 said:


> My Boykin (my Avatar) is named Bear, he the only Boykin I've seen with an underbite and His teeth show all the time so Bear suits him. Plus he's a Bear when it comes to retrieving. I also like Deek, and thought about Coot or Drake for my next Boykin.









Hey Pintail-Thought I'd share a picture of our Boykin with an underbite. We were fostering him for Boykin Spaniel Rescue and decided to adopt.

As far as Boykin names, we have Boykins named Joplin and Conner. We have fostered Boykins with the names Gage, Fisher, Thomas, Scout, Rocky, & Mack.


----------



## fullsizeyota_88

duckhunterswife said:


> Hey Pintail-Thought I'd share a picture of our Boykin with an underbite. We were fostering him for Boykin Spaniel Rescue and decided to adopt.
> 
> As far as Boykin names, we have Boykins named Joplin and Conner. We have fostered Boykins with the names Gage, Fisher, Thomas, Scout, Rocky, & Mack.



Add another to the underbite list, lol. My boykin has one heck of an underbite, Timber my 11mo old, his bottom row looks to be about an inch out up close


----------



## Magowah

Call him Alex. My umpteenth great uncle was Alexander Hamelton Boykin. His son, Limuel Boykin is the one who is given credit for starting the Boykin line. ( sorry for the spelling I can not type on this phone)
Ilton


----------



## fredw

Being a many generation Southerner, I was impressed with the name of a boykin I met at a dove shoot this year in Washington County.  The owner told me the dog's name was Jeb Stuart.....and he called him Jeb.


----------



## mtnwoman

curly
dan
sam
charlie
hank
rocky
smokey
max
elvis


----------



## Matzrig

I had  a buddy who named his lab Scud.  Cuz he would take off like a missile


----------



## Setter Jax

*Boykin Names*

Registered name Bailey Lance Orion, Foxridge Farms

Bailey - wife's favorite drink. Lol;  Lance - spear; Orion - Greek Mythology - Mighty Hunter.
We call him Bailey or fat boy.  He will come to either. lol


----------



## huntin tha horns

I got a male bird dog named Timber...


----------



## scoggins

Ruger GSP said:


> I need a good name for a male boykin pup. I want a hunting name, and it cant be sprig, although I think it would be cool. A friend of mine already named his lab sprig. It also has to be a macho name, because my buddy thinks the boykins have a perm for a hair-do.



I went to school with a guy from costal SC that was named Lemual Boykin


I'm voting for Lem


----------



## coltday

I have a buddy whose dogs name is Cash. That is one of my favorite as well as Jackson, Jax for short.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

scoggins said:


> I went to school with a guy from costal SC that was named Lemual Boykin
> 
> 
> I'm voting for Lem



Good chance he was related to the namesake of the Boykin Spaniel.


----------



## River Rambler

Boykin, son of Boykin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Our Boykin is named General Beauregards Razzle Dazzle,,,,,,,,,,Beau for short..


----------



## Big L

If he is to hunt along with the lab, name him Boss or Chief  pop  No offense meant: had many good labs.  
L


----------



## boz614

With the state dog of South Carolina, why not name him the state dance of south carolina- Shag!    Or Steve, definately Steve!  Seriously though, love those little dogs!


----------



## 3dayweekend

*Belle*

Addie's Crimson Belle 

Name them after your fav. school/team.


----------



## egomaniac247

If I had a Boykin I'd have to name it Boink


----------



## hunter dan

My old buddy RIP was Mack. Great dogs.


----------



## Hammack

scoggins said:


> I went to school with a guy from costal SC that was named Lemual Boykin
> 
> 
> I'm voting for Lem




That wouldn't have been at ABAC around "97-"98 would it?  If so Lem told me himself over a jar of Lem's famous brew that one of his grandfathers generations back was the one credited for the boykin spaniel.  I had a boykin at the time, and Lem loved them.


----------



## KERCE

I had a lab named gage, coon dog named trouble. Other names: diesel,ruff,tank,razor,bully,and gunner. Those are a few manly names. Hope that helps.


----------



## doedy5

I got one for Christmas and I named hime Cole (could spell it Coal) That way I could say I got a lump of Cole for Christmas


----------

